# Mississippi Grind, Arriving on Blu-ray and DVD December 1



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Two friends go for broke in the high-risk world of gambling when Mississippi Grind arrives on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) December 1 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. Starring Ryan Reynolds (The Proposal) and Ben Mendelsohn (The Dark Knight Rises), Mississippi Grind is a thrilling road trip down the Mississippi river as two men lay it all out for the chance to win the prize of a lifetime. Written and directed by the Indie Spirit Award nominees team of Anna Boden & Ryan Fleck (Best Feature, Half Nelson, 2007), the film premiered at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival and was released theatrically by A24 Films. Mississippi Grind includes a behind-the-scenes featurette and will be available on Blu-ray and DVD for the suggested retail price of $24.98 and $19.99, respectively.

Down-on-his-luck gambler Gerry (Mendelsohn) and his hot--streak buddy Curtis (Reynolds) hit the road for New Orleans, on the hunt for the big payday. On riverboats and racetracks they chase women and thrills-before risking it all in the wager of their lives.

CAST
Ryan Reynolds - Green Lantern, The Proposal, The Voices
Ben Mendelsohn - The Dark Knight Rises, The Place Beyond the Pines
Sienna Miller - American Sniper, Foxcatcher, Factory Girl
Analeigh Tipton - Lucy, Warm Bodies, Crazy, Stupid, Love.
Alfre Woodard - TV's "State of Affairs," 12 Years a Slave

BLU-RAY / DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Two of a Kind: On the Road with Mississippi Grind" Featurette



PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: Mississippi Grind © 2014 MG SP, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: R for Language
Genre: Drama, Action, Adventure
Closed-Captioned: NA
Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish
Feature Run Time: 109 minutes
Blu-ray Format: 1080p 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-ray Audio Status: English5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio Status: English5.1 Dolby Digital Audio​


----------

